
Melbourne researchers uncover privacy lapses in transport dataset - rbanffy
https://www.computerweekly.com/news/252468664/Melbourne-researchers-uncover-privacy-lapses-in-transport-dataset
======
tastroder
> Continue Reading This Article Enjoy this article as well as all of our
> content, including E-Guides, news, tips and more. > Enter corporate e-mail
> address.

What an especially annoying piece of reading filter.

[https://outline.com/antxj9](https://outline.com/antxj9)

